# Happy 3rd Birthday S&P bull market!



## Timmy (9 March 2012)

The Earth has sashayed around the Sun 3 times since 9 March, 2009, so I guess that makes it Happy 3rd Birthday to the S&P500 bull market!

Perma-bears continue to kick the can on accountability. Nice tweet I saw today, "Is it too soon to say the Bulls were right?"


----------



## Starcraftmazter (9 March 2012)

Only a cyclical bull market.

http://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2012/03/buy-the-dip-sell-the-soap/


----------



## tinhat (9 March 2012)

Don't party too hard. In another two weeks we get to celebrate the s&p500 top of 2000 and the twelfth anniversary of the s&p secular bear market.


----------



## MRC & Co (9 March 2012)

Nothing like a liquidity flush hey, as the saying goes 'never fight the Fed'!  Looks kinda like this if you try to step in the way


----------



## Timmy (10 March 2012)

tinhat said:


> Don't party too hard. ...the top of 2000



 Well then, I'm gonna party like its 1999


----------



## Timmy (10 March 2012)

MRC & Co said:


> Nothing like a liquidity flush hey, as the saying goes 'never fight the Fed'!  Looks kinda like this if you try to step in the way




We need a getting hit by a train smiley ...


----------



## Timmy (11 March 2012)

The 3rd birthday has been a bit of a talking point around the blogs and news. This is an interesting one, from Abnormal Returns: *The most hated bull market in history *http://abnormalreturns.com/the-most...aign=Feed:+abnormalreturns+(Abnormal+Returns)



> This has been one of the great bull runs in market history. Going by the Wilshire 5000 Total Market Full Cap Index, the market is up 121.43% through yesterday.
> 
> Despite the upward run stocks have had over the past three years it has come with a fair amount of volatility.



Lots of volatility. Hmmmm. They say this like its a bad thing. Oh well.

Anyways, at the 3-year old's birthday party I drank too much red cordial and ate too many Cheezels. So I was dancing to a song by a band named "One Direction". And I thought "One Direction"? Funny name for a band, but what absolutely ridiculous idea in the markets. Thinking the market can only move in one direction (ie. being a perma-bear or a perma-bull) is just silly. I know formulating a view can be difficult sometimes, but having only one view for 3 years? Wow.

Back to the weekend ...


----------

